# Low FODMAP diet is brilliant!



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I've only recently came across this diet and I think Sue Shepherd deserves a medal. For any IBS sufferer with gas, IBS-C or IBS-D issues, I strongly suggest you try this diet. I've suffered from leaky gas for decades. I now know the problem is mainly caused by undigested food from complex sugars causing gas in the colon.

I've known for some time that I've got food intolerances but it didn't twig that it was a high FODMAP intolerance. When I first started this diet I thought to save time I'd just assume that I had lactose, gluten and high FODMAP intolerance. This is probably a good way to start. My first day's menu was (from memory):

breakfast: rice pops with milk (the little bit of milk I had didn't matter, but you could try lactose-free)

pot of tea (with milk)

mid-morning: banana

lunch: salad - lettuce, tomato, cheese, grated carrot

dinner: bacon & vege bake (bacon layers with mashed potato, pumpkin, bok choy & cheese)

lactose-free yoghurt.

Evening: pot of tea

No alcohol. No breads, biscuits etc. The above menu is basically it.

Evacuation was complete, and the quickest I've ever experienced. You have to be careful with this diet though. Sue Shepherd's recipe book lists a lot of constipating foods as well, including gluten-free breads/desserts. If you do have a sluggish colon (and I do) you're just better off giving these a miss. Just stick to the low FODMAP fibre foods (veges & 1 or 2 fruits) as much as possible so the colon isn't slowed down by anything.


----------

